# Original Time Trial Bike telecom



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello,

I bought an original Team Bike from Telecom. 

Merckx company in Belgium says it's the number of Uwe Ampler's bike 1992, the olympic champion. On the top of the bike there is a sticker with the olympic colours so it could be possible.

I can't find pictures of the time trial races 1992. Can you help me? It would be nice to have some of these.

Kind regards, 

joris


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Interesting that in 1992 the bike is equipped with clips and straps.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Is that "MXL" tubing, pipes look stout.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Looks like MXL tubing...*

also by the top tube sticker. The MXL TT frame I have is mid 90's but has chrome drive line chain stay. Perhaps team bikes were all painted? Or maybe that one was repainted in Telekom colors? Nice looking bike regardless.


----------



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello, 

Yes, it is MXL tubing. The parts are suntour, and very strange are the pedals!!??

KLudlow, do you have pics from this bike during a time trial?

Kind regards, 

joris.


----------

